# K12 virtual academy anyone?



## NewlandNubians (Jul 10, 2003)

My son has just started Virginia Virtual Academy through Carroll County, administered by K12. Anyone else on here do K12, particularly through the public school system? Any hints for success? The mandatory attendance thing has me a bit worried, any suggestions about this would be appreciated.


----------



## mom in oklahoma (Nov 25, 2003)

Hi,
My son and I did k12 last year.One thing that helped a lot was to use the default time in attendance. He ended up behind in hours until I figured out to use the default time. lol The attendance requirements are different for different states.
TTYL
I am pretty sure other parents on here have looked at the program


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

My daughter did it. She took Latin and Language arts. It was tough and she didn't do well, but she does better in a group setting.


----------

